# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  humo

## rabino

nesecito informacion sobre bombas de humo.

----------


## mralonso

para que ?
si me dices un poco para que las quieres te podre alluda.

----------


## Mago Manè

En las tiendas de productos de paint ball puedes encontrarlas.Y a buen precio, pero si la vas a usar para magia ten cuidado y pregunta antes para poder tenerlo todo controlado.

Un saludooooo

----------


## rabino

vi a un mago usar "bombas de humo". El generaba el humo tirandola contra el piso. nesecitaria algo parecido.

----------


## mralonso

aqui esta tu solucion

http://vaxter.es/como-hacer-una-bomb...ideo-tutorial/

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

En el libro "Magician's Arsenal" podras encontar no solo como hacer bombas de humo, sino muchos otros efectos (escapismo, desapariciones, efectos con fuego, pirotecnia, etc).

Ojo con las Armas Ninjas que aparecen jajajjajajajjajaj

Blad

----------


## rabino

gracias por las respuestas ..

----------

